# My Amazing Story



## jonnyplastic (Feb 11, 2016)

*Left my house looking for a big surge. Didn't find any good surges. I refused to drive non-surge so I went home. The end *


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

Sounds like a typical fUber dee Duber day


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Even when I find a surge I never get any good surge rides. Last weekend the whole downtown was lit up and all I got was one lousy 1.7x for a fare of $7.42.


----------



## jonnyplastic (Feb 11, 2016)

Coachman said:


> Even when I find a surge I never get any good surge rides. Last weekend the whole downtown was lit up and all I got was one lousy 1.7x for a fare of $7.42.


Ouch


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

The last good surge ride I had was on New Year's Eve. It was a 4.8x and a $65 fare.


----------



## jonnyplastic (Feb 11, 2016)

*I had a really good one 2 weeks ago. XL @ 4.2. 23 miles/45 Mins...my take was $142. Why cant every ride be like that? I wouldn't mind making close to $200 per hour *


----------

